# Hurray for frosts!!



## Surbie (13 November 2017)

Sweetitchy cobbus that I share can get out nekkid for a couple of nights.

This is him modelling the destrier look:







And this is him out of his onesie:







Yes, he is fat, but he's gradually coming into work. He has a belly/neck clip that he stood like a rock for. His feathers are fantastic thanks to pig oil & thorough checking every day. And his coat is deep, plush and shiny. Or it was, till he went out without rugs.

I know I don't own him, but I do love the very bones of him. He shouts at me from the field, and anytime he hears me on the yard his head bounces over the box door. I am new to sharing a horse I like (really disliked my share pony when I had one 'cos he was a bit of a g*t) and I wasn't expecting it to be overwhelming!


----------



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2017)

Awww... that's so nice to hear a good story! Most of us are on here because we're having issues of one sort or another! Love a cob, they are usually soo friendly, he looks a big boy! Enjoy him, sounds like he loves you as much as you love him! <3


----------



## Leo Walker (14 November 2017)

My sweet itchy cob used to have that bodysuit and mask and it amused me no end! How lovely to have a relationship like that with him. His owner must be so happy to have found a sharer like you! :biggrin3:


----------



## ElectricChampagne (15 November 2017)

aww that is super sweet! I hope you have plenty of years together!


----------

